# Animal crossing merchandise in Tokyo?



## Meliara (Nov 29, 2015)

My hubby is planning a trip to Tokyo this weekend and I'm super optimistic he can find animal crossing souvenirs for me. I found a post from months ago that had this quote by mirukushake:

"Rather than Akihabara, I'd suggest Nakano Broadway, which has the bigger "otaku" area these days. Akihabara is good for actual hardware stuff, but you'll find more related goods in Nakano. If you can, it's probably easier to order online from Japanese Amazon or Rakuten because AC goods are a bit old (released in 2013) so they're harder to find in store."

I'm hoping with the release of HHD it will be easier to find AC stuff. Charms, plush, etc. (anything!!)
Does anyone have any other ideas?  It would be fabulous if I had some destination(store) to ask him to visit. 

Thank you!!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm really sure you're gonna find ALOT of animal crossing stuff!
Good Luck! 
I wish here we could have more AC stuff but Animal crossing just doesn't get the success in mexico...


----------



## Meliara (Nov 29, 2015)

Jetix said:


> I'm really sure you're gonna find ALOT of animal crossing stuff!
> Good Luck!
> I wish here we could have more AC stuff but Animal crossing just doesn't get the success in mexico...



I'm already daydreaming about it so I hope he can find something good. Lol. I sent him with a list of hamster supplies I wanted that aren't available in the US on his last trip and he was able to find exactly what I requested...but I knew what store they were sold at. =/


----------



## Maruchan (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi: Woah CONGRATS to the upcoming Japan trip!! (and those-he-better-have-them-upon-return-AC-souvenirs lol) 

I would think this will get more responses in the ACNL discussion forum (?) but yeah, see, 
this member just recently came back from Japan, 
perhaps you could send them a PM and see if they can provide you with that much needed info?
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...apan-Trip!-(Streetpass-Discussion)&highlight=

Good luck <3


----------



## Meliara (Nov 30, 2015)

Maruchan said:


> Hi: Woah CONGRATS to the upcoming Japan trip!! (and those-he-better-have-them-upon-return-AC-souvenirs lol)
> 
> I would think this will get more responses in the ACNL discussion forum (?) but yeah, see,
> this member just recently came back from Japan,
> ...



Thank you Maruchan.  =)  I actually debated where to post it. I don't often venture out of the VTP. I shall go pm them now. I see also that the poster I quoted is active. I might bug them too. =) Reading that thread makes me tempted to send my ds along for the streetpasses but I'm not sure how diligent my hubby would be at making room for new streetpasses often. And, you know, I'd be without it for days.


----------



## Bowie (Nov 30, 2015)

I got all of my Animal Crossing merchandise online. It's all very old, though. I have a lot of stuff that was made to promote the film, and all my other stuff is merchandise from the original Animal Crossing and Wild World. I have an official album of Wild World music as well, which is neat. It came with a plush of K.K. Slider.


----------



## Meliara (Nov 30, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I got all of my Animal Crossing merchandise online. It's all very old, though. I have a lot of stuff that was made to promote the film, and all my other stuff is merchandise from the original Animal Crossing and Wild World. I have an official album of Wild World music as well, which is neat. It came with a plush of K.K. Slider.



Awwe. I didn't even know they had a soundtrack. I've been tempted by older merch because they tend to have Bunnie and Bluebear. I <3 them. =)


----------



## mirukushake (Nov 30, 2015)

Since you want a specific store, you can check Yodobashi Camera's website listing for what they've got. Most stores in the Tokyo area don't have stock (they're on order basically), but it looks like the Yodobashi Camera out in Kichijoji (it's out pretty far in west Tokyo, about 30 minutes by train from Shibuya) has the most items of any store.

If the item says 販売終了商品を表示しない it's out of stock, but if it has a link that says "在庫のある店舗" you can click it and it will show you the stores. If there's a triangle it's order-only, if it has a circle they have limited stock.


----------



## Meliara (Nov 30, 2015)

mirukushake said:


> Since you want a specific store, you can check Yodobashi Camera's website listing for what they've got. Most stores in the Tokyo area don't have stock (they're on order basically), but it looks like the Yodobashi Camera out in Kichijoji (it's out pretty far in west Tokyo, about 30 minutes by train from Shibuya) has the most items of any store.
> 
> If the item says 販売終了商品を表示しない it's out of stock, but if it has a link that says "在庫のある店舗" you can click it and it will show you the stores. If there's a triangle it's order-only, if it has a circle they have limited stock.



You beat me to it. I was going to pm you. =) Thank you so, so much for the info!!!


----------



## Rabirin (Dec 5, 2015)

Good luck on your husband finding animal crossing merch! I had a Rosie wild world plush, but I have no idea what happened to it.


----------



## Meliara (Dec 5, 2015)

SailorCrossing said:


> Good luck on your husband finding animal crossing merch! I had a Rosie wild world plush, but I have no idea what happened to it.



Awwe, I love Rosie!  He only found a large Isabel plush. (I don't like Isabel.) So, no luck so far. =(


----------



## pika62221 (Dec 7, 2015)

Five letters are my first answer L-U-C-K-Y!! This game is HUGE in Japan, you can't go too far outside where they sell toys and NOT see doubutsu no mori something!!


----------



## radioloves (Dec 28, 2015)

Aw, I would love to visit Japan for some animal crossing merchandise! I wished for a second I was there when I bought my first 3DS because I could've gotten the 3DS with the whole animal crossing design throughout the 3DS. But it's alright I just wanted to played the game and was a big fan, though I would still like to travel and get to know more


----------



## ChocoMagii (Dec 28, 2015)

My friend came home with a stack of Animal Crossing memopads + sticker books for me. I have no idea where she went to get them. But apparently it wasn't too hard to spot them. I'm sure your husband will find a lot of stuff on his trip xD


----------



## Meliara (Dec 28, 2015)

He only saw a Shizue figurine.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 28, 2015)

3Dewdrops said:


> Awwe, I love Rosie!  He only found a large Isabel plush. (I don't like Isabel.) So, no luck so far. =(



Because you don't like Isabelle, it the mispelling of her name a passive-agressive thing? LOL
(I'm just teasing!)


----------



## mayortash (Dec 28, 2015)

Actually when I went to Japan I didn't see as much Animal Crossing merch as I expected! I went a couple of years ago, just before NL came out in the UK/EU but after it had come out in Japan and I basically only found one machine that had gacha balls.


----------



## Meliara (Dec 29, 2015)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> Because you don't like Isabelle, it the mispelling of her name a passive-agressive thing? LOL
> (I'm just teasing!)



Lol. It's a bad habit, definitely not on purpose. It was a nickname of mine years ago and I almost always spell it with the spelling I used.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mayortash said:


> Actually when I went to Japan I didn't see as much Animal Crossing merch as I expected! I went a couple of years ago, just before NL came out in the UK/EU but after it had come out in Japan and I basically only found one machine that had gacha balls.



I was hoping he'd have more luck. I did look up the online store for a place he was able to go to. All their limited stock was at a location outside of Tokyo.


----------



## otomatoe (Dec 29, 2015)

One of my sister live in Tokyo for 3 years now and she bought countless of AC merchandise because it's kinda everywhere; stickers, keychain, figurine, DS case, pencils, bags, etc etc. So I suggest you to prepare a room for all of that! lol 

And I hope your husband will have a wonderful and enjoyable trip!


----------

